# Reseteo ocasional de computadora de auto



## seaarg (Jun 29, 2010)

Tengo un corsa 2006 (con la bateria original presumo) que en estos ultimos tiempos, esporadicamente noto que se resetea la computadora (cuentakilometros parcial y hora en cero).

Creo que lo hace al darle arranque a la mañana en dias frios (el motor de arranque se oye bien, no "lento") pero, si bien no estoy seguro, creo que lo ha hecho andando en la calle tambien.

Mis dudas son:
1)- Puede ser que la bateria se este agotando, a primera vista se sugiere.
2)- La computadora tiene algun diodo para que no se descarguen sus capacitores al darle arranque? (o una bateria?)
3)- Se sugiere algun metodo para verificar el cableado, bornes, fusibles, etc sin tener que desarmar y seguir cada cablecito? (pense en un falso contacto que salta en los pozos).
4)- Al darle arranque a cuantos volts podria considerarse normal la caida de voltaje en los bornes de la bateria, si pongo un tester?

Es solo para saber si tienen alguna pista.


----------



## lincesur (Jun 29, 2010)

saludos
bateria mala
un saludo
lincesur


----------



## maligno (Jul 12, 2010)

verifica que la caida de tension sea maxima de 3 volts, comprueba el estado del conmutador de la chapa de contacto


----------



## seaarg (Jul 12, 2010)

Gracias! La verifique en un comercio y la bateria esta agotandose.


----------

